# Ecualizador y Vumetro



## takeshit (Sep 8, 2010)

hola 

De esta pagina he sacado muchas dudas que tenido acer de filtros pasa banda, pasa bajo y pasa alto, pero haora me envarga una duda, como hago para cojer una señal de audio 1MHz filtrarla en frecuencias de 100KHz, 300KHz, 600KHz y 900KHz y mostrar cada frecuencias por medio de leds.


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 8, 2010)

Hola takeshit

Creo las frecuencias de audio son entre 60Hz hasta 20Khz.

Requerirás un sintonizador de 1 Mhz. y después de este unos filtros de las frecuencias que mencionas en tu mensaje.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Lauta (Feb 10, 2011)

hola takeshit, yo estoy tratando de hacer algo parecido. Quiero hacer este visualizador de espectro de audio: 



En realidad esta hecho con un pic, pero yo quiero hacerlo analogico porque todavia me cuesta un poco con los pic. Tendrias que hacer un filtro pasa banda para cada una de las frecuencias que necesitas, esto tal vez te sirva: http://lc.fie.umich.mx/~jfelix/InstruII/FPB/FPB_ba.htm
La otra es con un pic.

MrCarlos las frecuencias que puede oir sin dificultad el oido humano van desde 30Hz hasta 16Khz ;-)

Un abrazo!


----------



## pandacba (Feb 11, 2011)

Talkeshit
Vas a tener que leer más sobre rrecuencias de audio hay un doble error conceptual 
Primero busca e interizate que el espectro de audio esta entre los 20Hz y los 20Khz
Segundo, si tenes una sola frecuencia solo podras mostrar esa y no descomponerlas

y en tercer lugar el querer respuestas desde 100Khz deriva del error primero

Si tener un único sonido o tono un analizador de espectro solo te mostrara el mismo
Ahorra si tenes sonidos compuesto como por ejemplo una versión instrumental de un tema alli si ver el sonido a distintas frecuencias

Y por último decirte como hacerlo es que te hagamos todo y eso esta fuera del alcance del Foro.

Busca analizadores de espectro de audio, busca algúncircuito y en base a ello se te podra orientar ya que un analizador no es algo sencillo, si lleva filtros pasabanda con un Q muy elevado tantos como bandas de frecuencias quieras mostrar


----------

